# Otis 1851 Insulator



## dewdog (Nov 2, 2006)

Picked this up at an antique mall several years ago. It was painted flat black and couldn't tell anything about it. Afew days in acid and "wow".  1851 Otis LRI. Think I got my $5 worth???


----------



## dewdog (Nov 2, 2006)

Another View


----------



## stinger haut (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey Dewdog,
 I don't know anything insulators, but I would say you got your money's worth. $5.00 for that beauty!
 Nice picture and a great find.
 Stinger


----------



## dewdog (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks Stinger. I have had it for several years--thinking about selling it though. Anyone out there want to make any offers??[][8|]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 3, 2006)

And some people don't like clear because the say it's too plain and means new? Nice insulator and maybe I should start an extention of the hobby. I'll be checkin that black glass from now on. Good luck with it if you sell Mike.


----------



## Brains (Nov 3, 2006)

HELL YA YOU GOT YOUR MONEYS WORTH!!!!!!!!!!!! thats a nice 1 and in that case it isnt new, chances are it's as old as the pat date, (old+clear=RARE)
 if you are sellin it i wouldnt mind givin ya $10 for it[] but if you relly are sellin it let me kow the condition. Rally nice insulator, i love those little things!

 -Bryan


----------



## dewdog (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the offer Bryan--afraid it will take a little more than that to get it though, say above $300???  Its a good item that don't eat much and takes up very little room. Thanks to everyone for their input on this little item.........


----------



## Brains (Nov 3, 2006)

300 is most likely the book value from what i know [] i will wait in the shadows intil some1 else oferes a rare insulator/bottle for cheap, not knowing that it is rare.
 See if you can sell it here, www.insulators.com look in the picture poster section, i dont think you have to be a member there to post a picture.

 -Bryan


----------



## DLWJohn (Jun 15, 2008)

Dont mean to be dredging up an old thread here, but the most you'd get for that is about $125 at the most. This particular insulators is an LRI (Lightning Rod Insulator) 

 Also, with insulators, the patent date embossed on them is usually a good 15-20 years before the insulator was actually made, at least with most of them.


----------

